# Lining up an offset driver



## PapaJack (May 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum to be asking this question but I'll ask anyway. When lining up an offset driver do you square it to the target or do you play to the offset? If you play to the offset how do you line up the angle?


----------

